# Need advice - cracked dropout - 2012 trek madone



## cracked dropout (May 15, 2013)

Any suggestions how I would go about getting a cracked dropout repaired in the Ontario Canada? Frame is carbon but the dropout is aluminum.

I bought this 2012 Trek madone 6.9 ssl from someone, who races semi-professionally for a Trek-Bontrager team in Quebec and Ontario. He listed it as "Mint Condition with a Brand new frame". Said he has a friend who works at Trek and he gets good deals on bikes. I took it to the bike shop, with him present. The bike mechanic noticed the stem was cracked but told me the rest of the bike was sound. We reduced the price a little for a stem replacement and made a cash transaction. When I went to fit the bike a few days later at the same bike shop, they noticed the cracked drop out. The seller won't return any emails or phone calls and I'm stuck trying to figure out what to do.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Trek can replace that dropout.


----------



## cracked dropout (May 15, 2013)

Tlaloc said:


> Trek can replace that dropout.



Thanks Tialoc. The trek store said they can't replace the dropout cause it's all one piece. ?? Calfee said they would need an exact donor frame but they could replace it.

Someone mentioned taking it to a welder so they could seal or patch the crack with silver soldering. They would need an Oxy Acetylene Welding Tank to do it right.

Has anyone experienced something similar before? Any advice?


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Generally the can replace these. They carefully drill out and remove the old one and then glue in a new one with the frame in an alignment jig. Don't even think about getting solder anywhere near it. Carbon composites can't take heat.

Contact Trek customer support..


----------



## cracked dropout (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Tialoc. I'm a bit spun because i've gotten such contradictory info.

I sent Trek an email two days ago and have not heard a peep.

i think it might also be a good idea to send trek the serial number to see if this frame was indeed bought as a crash replacement.


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

Contact your Trek dealer as they do replace them.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

I just looked at my 5.9sl and 6 series frames. The frame is carbon and the dropout is aluminum. They are NOT all one piece. The aluminum dropout is bonded to the frame. I know they would replace the dropout on the 5.9. The 6 series looks harder but they can probably do it as well. Contact Trek. Go to a different dealer, etc.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Am I wrong in thinking that Trek will only replace/repair a frame if you are the original registered owner?

As a machinist and welder I can imagine how the dropout might be welded.
Have you seen those chopper and car shows where they TIG weld sheet metal but keep it from overheating and warping? They weld one small spot at a time, spread them out and let the piece cool between welds.

If I were to try this I'd submerge the frame in water with just the dropout (no carbon) exposed then weld no more than one second before letting it cool again. Repeat until done; might take 1/2 an hour and shouldn't cost much.
I would definitely look at welding as a last resort to save a useless frame, just in case it didn't go as planned. Ya never know how it will actually work out until you are doing it.

Another thought: is the crack all the way through to where the dropout is split in half? Hopefully it is not that bad.
If it is just a crack some good epoxy might be enough to fix it?

Good Luck!


----------



## BeetleBaillie (Jul 31, 2013)

I just had a similar failure. 2010 5.9 with low mileage. Riding on a flat road the dropout broke and the RD got sucked along the chain. Upon inspection me and my engineer colleague notice the dropout casting had broken right at the hole used to fasten the RD hanger to the frame. The little casting extension that sticks down had but 1mm of meat on either side of the hole. Not a good design in aluminum and any engineer worth his/her salt. Should have spotted this by eye during the frame design. This is a very poor design and I have found other examples of similar failures on the net. I hope Trek fesses up and gets me a new frame with a beefier dropout. Have a look at an older model bike and see how much metal there is for mounting the hanger ! I have an 18 year old Trek 5200 and the difference in metal section is huge. They tried to shave grams in the wrong spot!


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

BeetleBaillie said:


> I just had a similar failure. 2010 5.9 with low mileage. Riding on a flat road the dropout broke and the RD got sucked along the chain. Upon inspection me and my engineer colleague notice the dropout casting had broken right at the hole used to fasten the RD hanger to the frame. The little casting extension that sticks down had but 1mm of meat on either side of the hole. Not a good design in aluminum and any engineer worth his/her salt. Should have spotted this by eye during the frame design. This is a very poor design and I have found other examples of similar failures on the net. I hope Trek fesses up and gets me a new frame with a beefier dropout. Have a look at an older model bike and see how much metal there is for mounting the hanger ! I have an 18 year old Trek 5200 and the difference in metal section is huge. They tried to shave grams in the wrong spot!


Did you take it to a Trek dealer? If you are the original owner and have proof of purchase, have them submit a claim. Who knows, maybe it would be something that would be covered.


----------



## jkjas (Mar 26, 2011)

*Same happened to me!*



BeetleBaillie said:


> I just had a similar failure. 2010 5.9 with low mileage. Riding on a flat road the dropout broke and the RD got sucked along the chain. Upon inspection me and my engineer colleague notice the dropout casting had broken right at the hole used to fasten the RD hanger to the frame. The little casting extension that sticks down had but 1mm of meat on either side of the hole. Not a good design in aluminum and any engineer worth his/her salt. Should have spotted this by eye during the frame design. This is a very poor design and I have found other examples of similar failures on the net. I hope Trek fesses up and gets me a new frame with a beefier dropout. Have a look at an older model bike and see how much metal there is for mounting the hanger ! I have an 18 year old Trek 5200 and the difference in metal section is huge. They tried to shave grams in the wrong spot!


Same just happened to me! 2010 Madone 6.2. Dropout failed at the second fastening hole and took the derailleur hanger with it. Hanger went into the wheel etc. If Trek won't replace the frame, its useless as there is now, no way to securely out a hanger back on it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

New dropouts can be made out of full carbon. I've seen Predator do it a number of times, I'm sure others could as well. Sort of a last resort though, it can't be cheap.


----------

